

Patent Troll Threatens Twitter - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/03/twirpy-patent-troll-threatens-twitter/

======
ericb
I work with several Russian folks. As they tell it, if you open a business in
Russia, you end up paying bribes or "protection money" to mafia and government
officials, just to keep your doors open.

As it turns out, we have this in the US also.

~~~
raganwald
A business in Russia has a somewhat fixed number of people threatening it. And
if it is able to make deals with them, it can function, sort of. Whereas there
is no limit to the number of patent trolls that can threaten a software
business, and no limit on how much they can demand or how much havoc they can
wreak.

~~~
beetmik
A fixed number of people with a limit on what they can demand? Where do you
get this from? Either way, it is still different in the sense that in Russia
you'll get threatened with guns and not lawsuits.

~~~
raganwald
Well, you know, I do not live in Russia, so perhaps you can correct me. But
here in North America, the kind of people who threaten people with guns for
protection have territories and do not take kindly to random people
threatening their "customers." So there is a limit of sorts on how many people
with guns you have to deal with.

------
ChrisLTD
Maybe Twitter can convince Google to sue Kootol for infringing on their logo.

<http://www.kootol.com/Images/Kootol_Logo.png>

------
younata
I thought that calling patent infringement based on a patent you applied for
is illegal. I thought you have to have been awarded the actual patent.

My understanding of patent laws is near non-existant, though. I wouldn't be
surprised if I was wrong.

~~~
aspir
I believe you are correct. Moreover, since every rails tutorial know to man
builds a twitter/microblogging/messaging clone, odds are likely that this will
not be awarded simply because the application's technology is obvious at this
point.

I may be too optimistic though.

~~~
zitterbewegung
That hasn't stopped blatantly obvious patents to be filed. You are being
extremely optimistic. USPTO will issue a patent nearly for any software
related invention even with prior art.

------
monochromatic
The article doesn't mention this, but their patent application actually has
already been allowed. It's just a matter of waiting for the USPTO to issue it.

~~~
nkassis
Why am I not suprised. I know you're not supposed to judge patents just by
their title but this one is about as broad as it gets. There should be a
penalty for making broad claims like that. And anyone should be able to
challenge a patent by providing the prior art to the USPTO and have it review
within a short (6 months max) period of time. For a fee of about 10 bucks ;p
No courts needed here.

~~~
monochromatic
This comment makes no sense to me. "I know you're not supposed to do this, BUT
I'M GOING TO DO IT ANYWAY BECAUSE FUCK PATENTS." The title of a patent is
irrelevant to what it covers. Read the claims.

------
chrislomax
How annoying are all these people just acting on grey areas in patents?? How
are new start ups meant to thrive in this market when every two minutes
someone is being sued for not having the appropriate license??

Have these people nothing better to do with their time? And moreover, who is
allowing these stupid patents through that are so vague and apply to so many
different sites?

I my opinion, if you file for a patent and don't use it in x amount of time
then it should be revoked and allow someone else to use it. I don't know if
this is already the case but all these patent trolls are doing my head in, GET
A PROPER JOB!

~~~
Symmetry
_And moreover, who is allowing these stupid patents through that are so vague
and apply to so many different sites?_

The USPTO has fixed resources, and the number of patent applications has been
growing exponentially for years. Also, if they grant a patent the person
filing goes away, but if they deny it the filer will just come back with
amendments or appeals again and again and again.

If we gave the USPTO more money or, heck, even let it keep all the money it
collected in fees the problem wouldn't be nearly as bad.

~~~
allochthon
The real fix is to change patent law so that it's not broken. The USPTO is now
trying to solve the wrong problem.

------
known
Sounds like <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sopranos>

------
markkat
But, this is just a letter.

And in that sense, Kooltol has trolled TC. who in turn has trolled us.

------
trollResponse
Twitter knew they would be sued for stealing other's ideas, I guess it has
come to pass.

